# Fattie Recipes



## cjohnson3006 (Dec 22, 2010)

I am new to the site and never heard of a fattie until now. Curiosity has gotten the best of me and I have decided to do a few when I'm cooking Christmas dinner. I was wandering if anyone would please share some recipes. Breakfast, lunch and dinner all sound great. Thanks a lot. CJ


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2010)

First off we would like you to introduce yourself to us and tell us about your smoker -

I will say welcome to SMF right here but I am sure the mods are gonna move you to Roll call

Here is a link for you - I got this by using the Search bar at the top of the page under the banners - this will give you recipes and qview to see what they look like

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Fattie+


----------



## cjohnson3006 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks. I'll check it out. As far as smokers go, I have a homemade smoker I built with a 24x55 chamber and 18x24 side fire box. Holds a lot of food. I use wood as a heat source 99% of the time. I guess I'm kind of old school even though I'm in my mid 30's. I also have a smaller Brinkman charcoal smoker and an electric one I use to make sausage.


----------

